# mean female bettas



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

i have 2 female bettas one is blue, and the other is red. sometimes when i walk into the room and i see the blue female pooping in the red females face. it is very intentional. she will swim in front of the other female and make sure that the good drop right infont of her.  haha it makes me giggle but it is mean.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

you only have 2 females together in 1 tank.... I think the minimum is 4 or 5... They are known to stalk the other until one dies...


----------

